# Los Angeles, the city of angels



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics☝


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Archetypal L.A. Just as we all imagine it.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots from L.A.! Do show more ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Los Angeles :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Magnificat pictures, LA is amazing ^^ 

Strange place


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

General Electric said:


> Magnificat pictures, LA is amazing ^^
> 
> Strange place


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urban_Light


----------

